# Limited Edition Vince Neil/Motley Crue Guitar



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was looking through my flyers this morning and I saw that Future Shop is following Zellers lead. (Remember the Washburn Paul Stanley guitar?) They have 2,500 limited edition Washburn made Vince Neil/Motley Guitars at their stores nationwide. The price is $299.99. More info here: http://tinyurl.com/6o56ce


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks to be the same fine quality instrument as the paul Stanley model as well.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looks to be the same fine quality instrument as the paul Stanley model as well.


I'm detecting a hint of sarcasm there ? :smile:

It would have been perfect for Dimebag Tributer.


The guitar, I mean. Not the sarcasm.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> It would have been perfect for Dimebag Tributer.


I'm detecting a hint of sarcasm here!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Come one, come all. Sarcasm for everybody! :wink: GC, I know what you mean, after all it *is* a $300.00 guitar but I'm sure the teens who are into games like Guitar Hero and who may want to go on to the "next level" so to speak, will be bugging their parents for this.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Deleted post


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

I was just a Future Shop, and have to say it's a fine quality instrument... if it retails for about 75 bucks.

I would deem it suitable for emergencies, like if you run out of wood for your woodstove.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

greco said:


> I paid less for my new Fender Classic Vibe strat...and I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> Dave


I think with this model there's also a bit of a premium added to the price because it has the Vince Neil/Motley Crue "Stamp of approval". :smile: I agree with Shiva. If it didn't have that it probably would be like one of those $75.00 cheapies you can get from Ebay or Future Shop.


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know about you folks, but I prefer the Hannah Montana edition.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0926INGFS10109629&catid=20347&logon=&langid=EN#


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

How about another take...

Just heard that they are bringing out real guitars with the RockStar game buttons.
So once some of these kids have the real thing in there hands they may just want to join us.. $300 for mom or dad is not going to be a problem..

I would prefer that they go with the better guitars so we can pick up the deals after they don't want them!

Bev


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

You know, I never saw the Paul Stanley in person, and probably won't see a Vince Neil, either, but I bought my daughter a Washburn Strat knock-off for $299 a few years ago, and it's not really a bad little guitar. Are these ones really that bad, or are you guys just choked by the fact that Future Shop and Staples shouldn't be in the guitar market at all (or maybe it's just that they're hawking guitars with these so-called endorsements to con unenlightened parents into buying an axe for their kids)?
-Mikey


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Since when is 2500 pieces _"limited production"_? :confused-smiley-010


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

saw one of these yesterday. it's about the same guitar you'd buy with a no name brand on the headstock anywhere else for about $200. since vince neil needs to get paid, the price seems pretty much in line to me. if you're convinced that buying a vince neil guitar will make you a better player (since you know, the guitar player in motley crue is actually mick mars), then why not go buy one? 

i would also state that future shop (and/or walmart, zellers or any other big box retailer - or small box like the source) should absolutely not be in the business of selling guitars, because they're completely unable to help the purchaser after the point of sale, and with guitar that is very important.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

suttree said:


> i would also state that future shop (and/or walmart, zellers or any other big box retailer - or small box like the source) should absolutely not be in the business of selling guitars, because they're completely unable to help the purchaser after the point of sale, and with guitar that is very important.


Yep yep... that's my real problem with these things as well... most of these el-cheapo electrics - whether they're "worth" the retail price or not - are good enough guitars to learn on if it's your first axe; and by that I mean, set them up properly, and they play better than any of the guitars that_ I _learned on... But how will the kids that get these things learn about a decent setup, the importance of setting the correct relief, the necessity of regularly changing their strings? Are they going to learn this from the commissioned pinhead at Future Shop? I don't think so...


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Not to mention strings at the source are $15 plus tax


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jimi D said:


> Yep yep... that's my real problem with these things as well... most of these el-cheapo electrics - whether they're "worth" the retail price or not - are good enough guitars to learn on if it's your first axe; and by that I mean, set them up properly, and they play better than any of the guitars that_ I _learned on... But how will the kids that get these things learn about a decent setup, the importance of setting the correct relief, the necessity of regularly changing their strings? Are they going to learn this from the commissioned pinhead at Future Shop? I don't think so...


I have been in music stores that offered about the same level of support as well.


----------

